# want a good beignet...



## sugarbritches (Sep 2, 2004)

looking to find a great recipe for beignets, something along the lines of cafe du monde style. have tried serveral but they end up being so doughnutty,


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Beignets 
Yield: 16 

Ingredients: 

Beignets


1 pkg active dry yeast
1 1/2 cup warm water
1/2 cup sugar
1 tsp salt
2 egg, beaten
1 cup evaporated milk
7 cup all purpose flour
1/4 cup soft butter
oil, for frying, (at 370 degrees; cottonseed or canola oil)
confectioner's powdered sugar

Directions: 


Beignets 
Combine the yeast, water and a bit of sugar. Let it stand until foamy. Add the eggs, milk and salt and stir in the flour, first 4 cups, then 3 cups. Cover the dough and let it sit overnight in the fridge. Punch it down, roll it out on a floured surface and cut it into squares and deep fry.


Sift icing sugar and ground cinnamon over the beignets while still warm. Serve with hot coffee.


Yield: 16 small doughnuts

----------------------------------

1 1/4 cup all purpose flour (310 ml)
1/4 cup all purpose flour, for kneading and rolling (60 ml)
1 tsp baking powder (5 ml)
1/4 tsp baking soda (1 ml)
1/2 tsp salt (2 ml)
1 tbsp sugar (15 ml)
1/2 tbsp instant rapid rise yeast (7 ml)
1 x egg
1/2 cup buttermilk (125 ml)
1/2 tsp vanilla (2 ml)
1 cup vegetable oil, for frying (250 ml)

In a medium bowl, combine the 1¼ cup all purpose flour, baking powder, baking soda, salt, sugar and yeast.


In a small bowl, whisk together the egg, buttermilk and vanilla.


Add the egg mixture to the flour mixture and stir until the flour is incorporated. The dough will be sticky. Put the dough to a lightly floured surface and knead dough until smooth and slightly sticky the touch, adding more flour if necessary. Transfer the dough to a clean medium bowl dusted with a little flour. Cover with plastic wrap and let rest until doubled in size, about 2 hours.


Punch down dough and turn onto a lightly floured surface. Using your hands, pat down dough and form into an oval shape, about ¼-inch thick. Cut into 1 ½-inch squares.


Preheat oil for frying in heavy skillet ? oil should be ¾-inch deep for frying.


When oil registers 365 degrees F, fry pieces of dough in batches (don?t overcrowd the pan) for 1 minute on each side or until evenly golden brown. Transfer beignets to a tray lined with paper towel to drain. Dust with cinnamon and/or icing sugar. Serve.

Yield: 6


----------



## sugarbritches (Sep 2, 2004)

thank you headless chicken, ill try these this week.


----------



## zukerig (Sep 23, 2004)

I suspect that _Beignets du Carnaval _ should satisfy both the specificity of your request, and (temporarily) appetite. Serve them with café au lait flavoured authentically with chicory. (In the late 18th century, the French started adding ground chicory to their coffee because of a coffee bean shortage. The custom soon travelled to the colonies, and, ever since, Louisianians have been enjoying their morning brew mellowed by this special blend.)

½ Tbsp active dried yeast
pinch of granulated sugar
lukewarm water
4 cups flour
1/3 cup white granulated sugar
4 ounces unsalted butter, softened
4 large eggs, beaten lightly
1 ounce rum
Zest of a lemon
Additional granulated sugar, optional

Proof yeast w/ pinch of sugar in the warm water. In a bowl, stir together the flour, 1/3 cup sugar, and zest. Make a well in center, add soft butter, eggs, rum, and proofed yeast. Stir w/ wooden spoon until sticky dough is formed. Knead as for brioche, using slapping motion to achieve smooth dough that's no longer sticky. Place in greased bowl, turn to coat, and cover. Leave overnight in refrigerator. Dough will firm up, and become easy to manipulate.

Next day, turn dough out on floured board and roll into a rectangle. Cut into narrow strips, about ¾- by 8-inches. Tie each strip in a loose knot and place three knots on a strip of parchment. Repeat. Cover the strips of paper w/ tea towels and let stand in warm place for 20 min. Heat oil in deep fryer to 365° F. Pick up one strip of paper by both ends and gently slide knots into the hot oil. Fry for 7 minutes. Drain on unglazed brown paper, then roll in sugar, if desired.

Alternatively, of course, you can prepare the more usual, square-shaped beignets:

4 fl oz whole milk
1 Tbsp dried yeast
4 fl oz warm water
¼ cup granulated sugar
1 large egg
½ tsp ground cinnamon
½ tsp salt
4½ to 5 cups unsifted flour
½ ounce butter, melted

And, for a luxurious dessert, you may serve chocolate-cream filled beignets with banana mousseline & praline ice cream.


----------

